# FS:Show quality Flowerhorn - 70$ - SOLD



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lets just say the mom found my unpaid bills and I need to make up for some missing money haha. So this guy will have to go since he's really the only thing I can sell. He's about 5" and growing fast. Posting some videos and pictures but he looks even better in person.

EDIT: Had a little accident which involved him swimming in water that had a ph of 5.0 he shed his slime coat and got really sluggish, but he's now almost fully recovered. Color is back to normal and starting to swim around again, 70$ and he's yours, I really need to rehome this guy.






and pics of course. He will change color depending on the background so this is something to keep in mind while comparing the video and the picture.

This one was from a couple days ago, He's very red and has some really nice pearlings.


























will also throw in his Ching mix sp100 and Grand sumo red for extra 45$ both are almost full, barely used them. Plus some extras of whatever I have laying around.


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll take both for 100 pm if interested


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

EBJD Guy im pretty sure its just one fish.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I think he wants the fish + food for 100


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump for a great fish


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping with a video from just a few minutes ago


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, shoot me an offer.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top, Accidentally gave him some really acidic water the other day but he's recovered nicely, needs a few more days and he should be back to normal. But I really need him rehomed, 70$ and he's yours.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, really would like to rehome this guy soon.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, he's back to normal, surprising noones scooped him up yet


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping to the top...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

top the top


----------

